# My kidding thread



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Well since kidding is only 5 days away for me(yikes!) I figured I better start a kidding thread for the girls 

Ok, so here are the dates, we have:
Kadi due next Wednesday
Caramel due next Thursday
Molly due Friday
Mary due the following Sunday

and my brother has:
Dixie and Little Linda due on Friday
and Maggie due the following Saturday(she's HUGE!!!!!)

Lets see, as far as the girls go, David's three are huge, I don't know about ligaments, they are very uncomfortable and their udders are huge.

My girls, Kadi isn't bagging up yet, and her ligs aren't softening much, same with Caramel too. Molly's udder is starting to fill and her ligs are softening, and she has already separated herself from her two daughters. Mary's ligs are soft, her udder is getting bigger and she is very uncomfortable. She looked like she had a big fight going on in her belly this morning :lol: She looks like a sumo wrestler.

I honestly don't feel ready for babies yet, LOL I don't think I ever will


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Your girls don't have udders yet? Good luck, hope you get some babies soon!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Nope, Caramel usually gets her udder the day before, and Kadi has never kidded on this farm before so I have no idea what her routine is


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Yay Sarah! I can't wait till they start .


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

That's exciting Sarah!!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Well nothing new so far. Molly's udder seems to be getting a little bigger. When I came out to the barn this morning Kadi was sssssooooooooooooo happy, she was stargazing, and had this huge smile on her face. She might be slipping into la la land :lol: Her udder hasn't gotten any bigger, but her ligs feel softer.


----------



## Bona Fide (Oct 9, 2007)

aww I can't wait for the Munchies to go! I LOVE BABIES lol I've got a doe in la-la land. She just lies there staring at the roof - yesterday she stuck her head on the divider and just stared at Desi's babies - never moving just watching.  (Reminded me of after I had my son - those IV's had me in a different place just gazing too)


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

> (Reminded me of after I had my son - those IV's had me in a different place just gazing too)


ROFL!!!


----------



## morganslil1 (Nov 13, 2007)

We want pics...We want pics... :dance:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Caramel is going to go soon!!*

Caramel's udder has doubled, still not strutted, and her ligs are soft but still there. She's always in la la land, but she was pretty talkative this morning and didn't eat her food. I've never seen her kid, the first time she kidded she did it on her own without assistance.

I have a book analysis I have to get done today, she probably won't let me though :lol:


----------



## morganslil1 (Nov 13, 2007)

Sounds like your going to have a good day. :dance:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Caramel kidded!!!*

Sorry I couldn't get on yesterday, the internet didn't work.

Caramel kidded with triplet bucks!!  :doh: LOL She had bucks her last kidding too. I'll get pics uploaded later, but every single one of them look EXACTLY like Caesar. So much for hoping for that color variation :lol: If you go to the herdsire page on my website, I have baby pics of Caesar, they look just like him.

Molly was acting off last night so we put her in the kidding pen, her royal highness just wanted to be in the kidding pen so she could be special :roll: I think she might go today though, she's a by the book kidder.

Still nothing new on Kadi or Mary.

And since I didn't get that book analysis done yesterday I'm pretty sure Molly won't let me get it done today either. :shades:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well congratulations on the kids - to bad about the bucks, I am sure they are cute though


----------



## morganslil1 (Nov 13, 2007)

Congratulations If they look like Caesar they are beautiful boys.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Well Dixie kidded by herself with twin bucks, we were hoping she'd have a girl to keep her company though(her mom died when she was a kid) They are just red headed white bodied boer kids. Both Hustler's :wink:

And Molly kidded with quads. She had 3 boys(all look like Caesar) and she had a chocolate/mouse grey stillborn girl. I was so upset when the girl was born, she had been dead probably a day or two. She was my fav color and Caesar's first daughter :tears: This was my first stillborn kid that I've had. Well, RIP little angel :angel: :sigh: 

I never want quads again(never did in the first place) although, I should say that since Maggie looks like she has five :shocked: 

LC3(aka Little Caesar #3) of Caramel's had to be a house baby, she doesn't have enough milk for 3 kids, so he's a funny guy running around the house 

Kadi and Hazel are the only other two does that I have bred to Caesar, so PLEASE pray they have girls 

Kadi isn't doing anything new except driving me crazy digging craters in the barn, she's happy though 

Mary isn't doing anything new either, although she looks pitiful.

I'll try and get pics tonight, if things work out, I probably will end up getting them to everybody at the end of the week.

Full moon is tomorrow night


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Well congrats on all the babies! Too bad there's so many boys but I'll be hoping you get some girls yet! So sorry about the little girl...


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Sorry I wasn't able to give an update yesterday, on Tuesday night Kadi kidded with one HUGE buckling :doh: He's a pretty guy though. Since it was a hard kidding, mom doesn't want to breed Kadi anymore, so I might keep this guy for a while.

Mary might go today, she didn't eat this morning, she's dropped, and her udder has gotten bigger. She's a morning kidder usually.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh dear more bucks! 

Thinking really hard for :girl:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

LOL I just want girls from Caesar the most  Hazel and Raven are the only ones left bred to Caesar.

Mary kidded with twin doelings!! Although, she never shorts out on does for me :wink: :thumb: They are Hustler's first daughters, they are SOOOOOOOOO cute!!!!!!!!!!!! Pics tommorrow, promise!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

doelings!!! wahoo 

You BETTER get pictures - even of those bucklings or... or...... hmmm not sure what I will do, :scratch: oh well, just get us those pictures :greengrin:


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Yeah Sarah, we need pics!! I want to see those little earless bucklings!! :wink:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Mary accidently stepped on Maria this morning and killed her  She was so pretty, she was Mary's look a like kid, she had a cream colored head with floppy air plane ears and cream colored spots on her back, I can't stop crying over her  :tears: 

RIP Sweet Maria :angel: :sigh:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh my goodness!!! What a shock thats so sad Sarah.

I am so sorry :hugs: :tears:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh i am so sorry Sarah! :hug:


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

I am so sorry Sarah! Hopefully everything else goes smoothly now. :hug:


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh Sarah, I am so sorry. :hug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

O My , I am so sorry you lost the 2 little does :sigh: ...Congrats on all your new babies...and those still to come.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks guys, it means a lot :hug: Mary is still screaming for her baby(she screams, not cry) Oh well, it happens.

I'll try and get pics for you guys today


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Ok here's pics!!

Starting with Caramel's kids:

LC(Little Caesar) #1









LC #2









LC #3, or Pee Pot, JC(Julius Caesar)

















Here is a side pic of JC, all of Caesar's kids look like this:









Molly's kids:

LC #4









LC#5









LC #6









Dixie's kids(I can't tell these two apart)

















Kadi's son Titan

















Look at that width!!









And last but not least, Mary's little Marlena

















I have pics of Maggie to I need to upload, you guys will get a kick out of her :lol:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Little Linda kidded with a buck and a doe!!!!! They are huge kids, she had no problem  I'll get pics tommorrow.

Here's Maggie, day 150 is today, she is showing no signs other than being pitiful.


----------



## gotgoats (Nov 11, 2007)

I like Maggie's coloring. She is very pretty. Sounds pretty busy at your house. Hope Maggie brings you more does :lol:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Maggie certainly does look pitiful! She is a pretty color too....I'll guess and hope she gives you twin girls!! :girl:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

That's my brother's doe. She had 3 10 lb bucks last year, she's even bigger this year. I don't want twins from her that's for sure  

I wish she'd give my brother a solid brown doe, she's had bucks like that but not does. We have one daughter out of her, she is such a nice doe.


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

So cute Sarah! The little earless's are cute but the Boers are just adorable!! :wink: And poor Maggie does look quite miserable, one of mine was at least that big, maybe a bit bigger though. Congrats!! :stars:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks!! You should see Little Linda's kids. I have to give my brother's goats shots tommorrow so I"ll take pics when I'm in there.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

So, good news and bad news.

Bad news, Maggie kidded with quads :doh: We thought she was going to have trips but as soon as we moved her to the pen she popped another one out. 3 bucks(2 paints one solid brown) and a doe. One of the bucks has to be a bottle baby since he's weak.

Good news?
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*

MAGGIE'S GIRL IS SOLID BROWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

We've waited so long for a solid brown girl(well, she has a white star and white hoof) and now we have one, she is sooooooo pretty! I have to give shots to David's goats this afternoon so I'll get pics then.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats!!! Can't wait for pics! Is it safe to say you will be keeping the doe? :greengrin:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations. And quads well thats just amazing...I hope that they all evened out in weight, I cant imagine her with 40 pounds of babies in there. I hope that they all thrive and do well. Piccies plz!!!!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Well this is a Hustler daughter and we've always wanted a brown girl so yes she will be retained 

Liz, my brother hasn't gotten weights yet, but 3 of the kids are at least 10 lbs a piece and the boy in the house it like 7 lbs. She still has a lot of afterbirth to deliver, she's really empty now :lol: She had about 35 lbs of kids and afterbirth on her last year.


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

WOW! That's alot of babies to be carrying around!! Congrats!! Can't wait to see some pics!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

O my! Poor Maggie definately deserves a medal for carrying those monsters!! Boy am I glad I have minis!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm just glad they all came out alive and ok :wink: After Molly's kidding I really didn't want quads anymore, still don't.

The little girl was weak too so we had to bring her in the house to bottle feed her, I'll try and get pics later if I can. the two bucks still on Maggie are HUGE!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

boy how did i miss all the excitement!!

Maggie is cute and was HUGE.

Quads ---- nope don't want quads either.


Congratulations to your brother on the doe he has wanted. Thats great.


The kids by Ceaser (sp?) are all so cute, I think they have differences you will notice more soon.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Yeah, I know how to tell them all apart, mom doesn't though  Everytime we put the kids together she gets all worried that we'll put the wrong kids back with the moms. I still know though


----------

